# Programming Your Subconscious Mind in order to overcome DP/DR



## Guest (Nov 23, 2012)

I think this content will help us all.

http://www.calmdownm...conscious-mind/


----------



## wise (Mar 29, 2012)

william123 said:


> I think this content will help us all.
> 
> http://www.calmdownm...conscious-mind/


Good stuff


----------

